

Making Music with Plants (Motherboard) - Joof
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYU18eiiFt4&feature=youtu.be

======
Joof
This lady takes the bio-electric readings from plants and uses it to make
incredible music. Don't see much from the creator's project / motherboard
around here, but I'm a pretty big fan.

